# something in my attic



## Philphine (Jul 6, 2007)

posted in general 'cause i'm not sure where this would go.

i think maybe there is a racoon or maybe two in my attic. i see them off and on around the house and hear something in the attic nearly right after i see them or just before.

whatever it is i want to run it off. i don't want to use poison and maybe have it die up there, or nail up what i think is where they get in and not know weather they're in there or out at the time and again have them die there or make a hole or something getting out, or make a new way in.

would some kind of electronic thing work? or a repellent of some kind (that hopefully wouldn't smell up the whole house and run me off too)? maybe some kind of trap if they'll fall for it. i heard racoons are really smart. thanks for any help.


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 7, 2007)

Well there are two choices....hunt em or trap em.

A trap called Have a heart is available at most hardware stores.
With this you can let em go at your neighbors house...hehe.

I would go for a trap and relocate the varmint. Then set it up again to catch any other fellers still hangin around. 

Happy hunting.


----------



## CraigFL (Jul 8, 2007)

I've trapped many a racoon and moved them elsewhere. You need to set the trap on the ground near where they may climb onto your house. Use cheap cat food for bait. Arm it at dusk and check it in the morning.  Be REAL careful when you carry the trap-- LEATHER GLOVES!!, and be sure to release into the tall grass so they move away from you. They can be nasty and rabid... Check your local regulations to be sure you can transport and release.


----------



## Kerrylib (Jul 9, 2007)

There are things like one-way doggie doors that can be installed where they get in.  They are installed to allow the creature to exit, but when they try to return, they are blocked out.  Pretty soon they get the message and set up housekeeping in a more welcoming location.


----------



## jgeorgie33 (Jul 19, 2007)

Kerrylib said:


> There are things like one-way doggie doors that can be installed where they get in.  They are installed to allow the creature to exit, but when they try to return, they are blocked out.  Pretty soon they get the message and set up housekeeping in a more welcoming location.



That is an EXCELLENT idea! I was going to ask him if he'd had any success yet, as I've been having a similar problem (with some cats). I think I'll try the doggie door, thanks!


----------



## Philphine (Aug 8, 2007)

about to ask a question but i saw this.

i think i got rid of them, haven't heard anything lately anyway. what happened was i was watching tv, "man vs. wild", where he took some awful urine/amonia smelling plant and stuck it in a hole to run out something he wanted to eat.

since it's a storage type space that i don't try to have as living space or whatever, and also since in summer it gets pretty hot, i took a bowl of amonia and put it up there. i was worried about it smelling up the house but that hasn't happened. i figuered the heat would help with the fumes spreading around.

haven't heard anything up there since.


----------



## JoeD (Aug 27, 2007)

One tip I have read about is ammonia. Soak a rag in pure ammonia put it in a can and put it up in the attic. The smell should drive them out.
Moth balls might also work but don't just go up and throw them around because after the critters are gone you won't be able collect them. Put hem in a can or dish and place them around.


----------



## dakuda (Sep 1, 2007)

I can vouch for the ammonia.  I had a few large squirrels living in my garage.  I bought some ammonia and filled a spray bottle.  I soaked the area they were nesting in and sprayed them when I saw them.  It took a few days, but I have not seen or heard them for months now.


----------

